# Best seats in Vicar Street



## Ulysses (4 Sep 2006)

I want to book some tickets for a concert in Vicar Street and I don't know the layout of the venue - what are the best seats?


----------



## momomo (4 Sep 2006)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=28299&highlight=vicar


----------

